

SVG Circus – SVG animation tool - dlsym
http://svgcircus.com/

======
AlexKaul
Thank you for posting to hacker news :)

------
hardikpandya
Lovely. Can more animations be added?

~~~
AlexKaul
Thank you! Surely will add more tricks and options there :)

------
zz1
Congratulations!

